# Mardi Gras Red Beans



## cookking (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, we have a new player in town when it comes to dried Red Beans. Forever the local brand has always been Camelia brand beans. There have been others like store brands and the like but for the majority of Louisianians and more around the south Camelia was the best known and most used for Red Beans and Rice. Recently we have a new to the dry bean market available here. Blue Runner! They have been making canned red beans as well as other varieties since 1918. They're not bad but thry do need seasonings and meat added to them right out of the can.
Last week I saw the dried beans version and decided to give them a try. So today I'm cooking three pounds of Blue Runner Red Beans. At first glance they look just like the Camelia brand but I will admit that like they say on the package "Premiunm Select" they do look like some good beans.







I put these to soak overnight in plain water and drained and rinsed them this morning. This morning I put some of my homemade Cajun sausage on the Keg for a good smoking using pecan and oak woods.






Chopping seasonings(onions, bell pepper, celery and garlic)and cutting sausage, andouille and tasso it was time to put it all together.






THEN, it was time to add the beans!






Added enough stock I made from roasted and smoked pork butt bones the other day and it was time for simmering.

Oh, and just for clarification, the reason these are "Mardi Gras Red Beans" is because we're not eating these today but for tomorrow along with a cheesy jalapeno cornbread and homemade biscuits and probably some more grilled Cajun sausage on the side.
​


----------



## cookking (Feb 17, 2015)

Red Beans are done! I'll let 'em cool down and put them in the fridge overnight or, I can just stick them out on the patio. Supposed to have a 35 degree drop in temperature tonight. Lol.... Either way they will only get better overnight and they'll thicken and get a lil creamier too. 





​


----------



## cookking (Feb 17, 2015)

Mardi Gras Corm Muffins hot out of the oven!

I wanted to add a lil extra flavor to some cornbread so I made what I call Mardi gras Corn Muffins. Cheese, red onions, diced jalapenos pepper and grated cheddar cheese.











Yes, of course it had purple, green and gold in it. Oh, and a lil ice cold beer on the side!





​


----------



## Bosko (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow that looks off the hook good!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow that looks excellent!! I'm making some pinto beans but after seeing that I want to change my plans!!


----------



## TMB (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice, makes me want beans tonight


----------



## cookking (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks!



So having smoked the sausages on Monday a bunch went into the Red Beans and some I grilled yesterday on the Keg.






Whipped up a pan of biscuits as another option to the corn muffins.






Time to make me a plate of red beans.






They came out pretty darn awesome!






You can probably tell I like meat in my beans and you can't go wrong with some on the side. Mmmmmmmm.........!!!!






​


----------



## Griff (Feb 20, 2015)

I am hungry now.


----------



## boozer (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 21, 2015)

Stop, stop, stop, you're killin' me T, it all looks wonderful!


----------



## Max1 (Feb 24, 2015)

LoL, please stop before bbquzz keels over.


----------



## cookking (Feb 24, 2015)

Wait til he see's what's for dinner tonight! Lol......


----------

